

Test: Email transport encryption - Sami_Lehtinen
http://checktls.com/

======
nodata
Good tool, but the website needs a shorter explanation of what it is trying to
achieve.

Is it trying to achieve enforced end-to-end encryption for e-mail
transmission? I don't know.

